# Does anyone know?



## Wld Fowl (May 29, 2006)

Scott Sheppard from Minot, ND?


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Who's asking and why? (No, I don't by the way)


----------



## Wld Fowl (May 29, 2006)

I am asking. My name is Ryan Walker he is a buddy of mine that does taxidermy in Minot. Just wanted to see if anyone on this forum knew him.

Thanks,
Ryan

By the way Rick your work is impeccable.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

He man I appreciate it...Hopefully somebody will post up for ya! Have a good weekend!


----------

